# Good but sad day at Johnsons Beach



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Went out to Johsnons Beach this morning at about 9. The wind was more from the East than I had hoped which made the surf pretty rough. It was mainly just choppy waves and a strong current. About 20 minutes in I caught a medium size whiting. I had a few more bites but didnt land anything for a little while. I was sitting in my chair when I saw one of my rods start to come tight so I started moving that way. All of a sudden it doubled over and the rod came out of the sand spike. I almost was able to grab my rod then but it fell in the water, I chased after it but was not able to grab it before it got pulled away. There goes a reliable Penn fierce 5000 and Daiwa coastal series rod. I hate to see it go because its served me well but that means i will get to buy another. I assume that it was a large ray by the way that it hit, there was no head shakes just a solid strong pull. My drag was to tight from having to reel in the weights in the rough current. However i was able to pull in 2 fat pompano, 12 and 15 inches. The bigger one had some really big shoulders and was right at 3 pounds. I also kept 3 of the biggest whiting I have ever caught. The biggest one was right at 2 pounds. I threw back many average sized whiting. All fish were caught on fresh dead shrimp because my sand flea rake is broke for the time being. If my setup does happen to wash up please contact me, that was one of my most reliable setups. Woulda been a great day if it wasnt for losing the rod. Get out there and go catchem because theyre biting pretty good right now.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice mess of fish for dinner, fine eating.

That sucks, but ya learned from it... Right?


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I remembered my rubber mallet today. Didn't need it for my one pompano but I finally remembered it and felt a lot more confident with the spikes driven in an extra 6 inches. Spent 2 hours cleaning my reel after a similar episode last week but I grabbed it just in time. I guess it happens to everyone at some point. Nice dinner at least and we'll keep our eyes peeled for your gear!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish ! Thanks for the report. I've been working way too many hours lately and haven't had a chance to go. I've been waiting patiently for someone to post up a pomp report.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Lots of pompano off chicken bone, did not catch anything else for once! no cats, no skate, just dinner! Top water blow ups all over in the first cut too.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Those are beautiful fish there SHAKE N' BAKE. Great report.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Stop my sometime and I'll give you a Fierce 5000 to replace the one the fishes are playing with..!!

Keith

I'm serious..!! Its been fully serviced and has new Carbontex drags, handle, and whatever was needed to make it like new. It is full of red Power Pro 50lb. never used. Come and get it..!!


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you suck into the sand spike you can get it as far down as you want. It may sound funny but it works great. Just need some wet sand


----------



## Drum Bum (Oct 1, 2014)

kayakfisher33 said:


> If you suck into the sand spike you can get it as far down as you want. It may sound funny but it works great. Just need some wet sand


Do you mind maybe posting up a video tutorial for us rookies? I'd like to learn how to do that, I've had too many rods getting pulled up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

kayakfisher33 said:


> If you suck into the sand spike you can get it as far down as you want. It may sound funny but it works great. Just need some wet sand



Not sure if I would have worded it quite that way but, I usually put my palm across the top of the PVC and quickly pull it out of the ground a few times to remove a couple of plugs of sand before driving it home with a mallet...... It also helps to have the pvc rod Holder cut at a very sharp angle rather than the blunt angle most of them seem to be… I cut mine with a hacksaw, as close to parallel as I can to get a sharp point....


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------

